# كيف تعرف جنسية الطائرة واسم شركة الطيران و اسم المطار؟



## نائب المدير (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

خلال السفر بواسطة الطائرة وأثناء تواجدنا في المطار، يمكن أحياناً أن نرى بعض الأحرف المسجلة على الهيكل الخارجي للطائرة، فهل هذه الرموز توضع بشكلٍ عشوائي ودون أن يكون هناك قاعدة لوضعها.

الجواب أيها الأعضاء الأحباء أن هذه الأحرف ليست عشوائية وإنما هي للدلالة على جنسية الطائرة (دولة تسجيل تلك الطائرة) وعلى الخطوط (الشركة) التي تتبع لها هذه الطائرة، فمثلاُ فالأحرف التالية YK-AKA لها المعاني التالية:

YK: تعني أن دولة تسجيل هذه الطائرة هي الجمهورية العربية السورية. وهذه الأحرف الدالة على الدول قامت بوضعها منظمة الطيران المدني الدولي ICAO التي تضع القوانين والأنظمة التي تضبط مستوى سلامة الطيران في العالم، حيث أن المسؤول عن تطبيق أنظمة هذه المنظمة هي سلطات الطيران المدني المحلية في جميع دول العالم.
AKA: تعني أن هذه الطائرة هي طائرة سورية (الحرف A من اليسار)، من طراز A-320 (الحرف K)، وهي الطائرة رقم واحد من طائرات الشركة السورية (الحرف A من اليمين)، وهذه الأحرف تضعها سلطة الطيران المدني المحلية في الدولة الت تسجل فيها الطائرة وترسل إلى منظمة IATA التي تنظم شؤون شركات الطيران في العالم لتسجيلها لديها.

كما أن لكل شركة طيران رمز (أو ما يسمى Call Sign) في منظمة IATA، ويمكن أن يكون عبارة عن حرفين أو ثلاثة أحرف، حيث يستخدم هذا الرمز في نظام الحجوزات، ويستخدم هذا الرمز لتحديد رقم الرحلة الخاصة بشركة طيران ما، فالنسبة للشركة السورية للطيران فهذا الرمز من حرفين هو RB أما رمز هذه الشركة بثلاثة أحرف فهو SYR، أي أن رحلة الطائرة السورية رقم 10 مثلاً يرمز لها RB 10.

كما أن لكل مطار من المطارات في العالم رمز في منظمة ICAO ورمز في منظمة IATA.

يعبر عن اسم المطار في منظمة ICAO برمزٍ مكون من أربعة أحرف، فمثلاً مطار دمشق الدولي يعبر عنه في منظمة ICAO بالرمز OSDI حيث أن الحرفين OS يعنيان أن هذا المطار موجود في الجمهورية العربية السورية أما الحرفين DI فيعنيان أن هذا المطار هو مطار دمشق الدولي.

أما في منظمة IATA فيعبر عن اسم المطار برمز مكون من ثلاثة أحرف، فمطار دمشق الدولي مثلاً يرمز له بالرمز DAM. ويستفاد من هذه الرموز أيضاً في نظام البرقيات وحجوزات الطيران.

وحتى تكتمل الفائدة للجميع، أقدم لكم هذا المجلد الذي يحتوي على رموز شركات الطيران ورموز المطارات ورموز الدول، إضافةً إلى ملفٍ يحتوي على وزن الإقلاع الأعظمي MTOW للعديد من الطائرات مرتبة حسب شركة التصنيع، والمعلومات الموجودة في الملفات تشمل تقربياً كل المطارات وشركات الطيران وطائراتها ولكنها ليست كاملة تماماً حيث أنه يمكن أن تؤسس مطارات وشركات طيران جديدة دائماً.

وإليكم رابط الحميل:​ 
CODES​ 
كلمة السر لفك الضغط:​ 
codes​ 
أرجوا أن تجدوا الفائدة والمتعة في هذه المعلومات.​ 
تقبلوا تحياتي.​ 
والسلام ختام.

نائب المدير.
​ ​


----------



## virtualknight (23 أبريل 2010)

معلومت قيمة فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلامي هاي (23 أبريل 2010)

الف الف تحية لك


----------



## المسبار الفضائي (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود ... جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمروصلاح (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا بس الملف اتمسح ... ممكن ترفعه تاني ... شكرا


----------



## رشيد الديزل (29 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله الف الف خير*


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

